
Ask HN: Best sites for finance, hedge funds, private equity? - abathingpape
HN was the first place I thought to ask, as the crowd is knowledgeable in a wide range of areas;<p>I&#x27;ve recently become interested in Private Equity, Hedge Funds and that side of finance.<p>What are some sites I can become more immersed in these topics.<p>Not necessarily knowledge based, more so HN type aggregator sites or news and current discussions. Even good historical stuff.
======
chollida1
[http://www.nuclearphynance.com/](http://www.nuclearphynance.com/) and

[https://forum.wilmott.com/](https://forum.wilmott.com/)

for quant topics

[https://www.bloombergbriefs.com/hedge-
funds/](https://www.bloombergbriefs.com/hedge-funds/)

for hedge fund specific coverage.

If you want some specific questions answered, please feel free to contact me.

------
momentum115
If you can get access to a bloomberg terminal - Bloomberg publishes briefs
every week for each of those industries. Useful to understand the players,
strategies, historical performance etc.

Also, [http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/](http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/)

------
lstamour
More into audio myself, just started listening to
[https://chatwithtraders.com/podcast/](https://chatwithtraders.com/podcast/)
\-- so far it tends to be less technical, but that may change with their new
Quantopian series (such as episode Q1 from Nov 21). Would be interested in
other podcasts/audiobooks, not sure what's out there. I enjoyed listening to
[https://mobile.audible.com/pd/Bios-Memoirs/Reminiscences-
of-...](https://mobile.audible.com/pd/Bios-Memoirs/Reminiscences-of-a-Stock-
Operator-Audiobook/B002V5A3PE) but there are few modern relevant audiobooks.

~~~
qwrusz
That podcast looks to be more about day traders no?

------
qwrusz
There really isn't anything like HN for the alternative investments industry.

The business, finance and economics news found in major newspapers like WSJ
and FT catch a lot of the relevant news stories.

The nature of the work and how the industry operates are such that there won't
be public discussions like you find in the "Show:HN" or "Ask:HN" sections.

As another comment mentioned, the bloomberg terminal has news. And it also has
a chat feature, so a lot of discussions happens on there.

Obviously BB terminals are crazy expensive, so it's hard for people not
working in the industry to access that info, but if you live in NY the NY
library has a few terminals that anyone can use.

------
sceew
[http://streetsleuth.com/#tab1](http://streetsleuth.com/#tab1)

Street sleuth is a good aggregator of news, but it lacks any comment system or
community.

There's not really anything equivalent to HN as far as I am concerned.

------
peller
Honestly, your best first step might be a university library. You want to look
for retired authors, people that had very successful careers and are no longer
incentivized to keep a lid on their accumulated wisdom. Be wary of academic
authors; I suspect there are exceptions but logically, if they could practice
what they preached they probably wouldn't be in academics any more.

------
mmckelvy
[http://www.wallstreetoasis.com/](http://www.wallstreetoasis.com/). I think
that will have exactly what you're looking for.

------
thegjp210
[https://sumzero.com/](https://sumzero.com/)

Excellent resource.

